
Ask HN: Need advice after job loss - boring_baduku
I work at a hyperconvergence startup in California. I was recently served a notice by my manager that I would be laid off. Most of my team including some senior members are losing jobs due to a restructuring. This is my first job out of college and I have only 1 year experience. I had foreseen this and started interviewing a month ago but the job search has been really slow in the current situation. I am also desperate because I am on an H1B visa. I am completely freaking out now with no solution in sight. I would love any suggestions, help or ideas.
======
chmaynard
In general, forget about working at another startup unless you have a 6-12
month cash reserve and a plan for your next move when the startup fails.

~~~
boring_baduku
Can you please elaborate? I don't understand.

~~~
tequila_shot
I think OP means that since we are in a recession, none of the startups will
be hiring fresh grads (or anyone) on H1B, since its just too much of an
investment.

------
RushiSushi
There's an app called Blind - Anonymous. Post in there, there's people willing
to help each other in similar situations.

